# A small gathering by the sea (Maybe)?



## HarryMonk (Apr 4, 2009)

I was chating to Harry Senior on the way back from the Ascot meet yesterday evening, and we were agreed that it would be great if we could get something sorted for everyone to come and have a day by the seaside.(Barton-on-Sea Golf Club about 20 mile from Bournemouth).

But I understand traveling could be an issue for some so 
I thought before I start sorting dates a rates I would chuck it out there and see how many of you lovely people would be interested in such an event.

I would really like to bring it up to the Ascot standard as it was such a great day, I might even be able to sort overnight stays, as afew of my friends run guest houses in the area.

So to start with please let me know your thoughts and weather it is of interest to you?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm up for it. Will be interested in a guest house/B&B as I might bring HID down and have a short break (doscounts for forum members?  ). Maybe she can chill in Bournemouth while I'm golfing and then a meal out in the evening and a nice day together before heading home. That will get a few brownie points in the bag.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2009)

Definate possible maybe from here
I like the sea air!!!


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 5, 2009)

Would be interested dependant on dates etc.


----------



## markwarne (Apr 5, 2009)

Would be interested in playing in that one


----------



## Canfordhacker (Apr 5, 2009)

Harry,

I'd love to play, especially as i know how good Barton is. For me the problem will be days off.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi mate,

Love to play , just depends on dates.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## HTL (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep, just tell me the time and date.


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 5, 2009)

Whats bournemouth like for nightlife btw?


----------



## HTL (Apr 5, 2009)

Whats bournemouth like for nightlife btw?
		
Click to expand...

I like the way this is going. All of that south coast is a top night out. I'm now even more keen on this meeting


----------



## haplesshacker (Apr 5, 2009)

I used to run nigthtclubs in Bournemouth and Poole back in the early 90's, and since the university has grown and the towns wealth, it has got quite cosmopolitan. Though I've not been out in Bournemouth for quite sometime now. The girls were always better looking in Bournemouth, than from Southampton or Portsmouth!

Time and cost depending, I'd love to be part of it.


----------



## mattdeeks (Apr 5, 2009)

I could well be up for it.  I had my stag weekend down in Bournemouth, excellent.  Also had a few golf trips down there as well.  

Should be a good laugh.


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, I would be very interested, depending on date of course.
Love the Bournemouth and Poole areas.

Golfmmad.


----------



## mono217 (Apr 5, 2009)

Would be interested in playing in that one.


----------



## theeaglehunter (Apr 5, 2009)

Would be interested in playing in that one.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool to Bournemouth is a fair trek.  

Good luck to you though if you fancy traveling all that way!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2009)

Mono - get real - how are you going to do Liverpool to Bournemouth on a school day


----------



## mono217 (Apr 5, 2009)

No one has said a date yet !!!!!!


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 5, 2009)

I had my stag weekend down in Bournemouth, excellent.
		
Click to expand...

Must have been a rubbish stag if you can go back.


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 5, 2009)

Excellent glad that so many seem interested, I shall get checking dates with the club and then get back to you, I want as many as possible to come so will throw a few dates into the mix and see what happens.

HTL/Medway, the nightlife is quality in town so something else to get you packing as well as the golf.


----------



## Cernunnos (Apr 6, 2009)

Although I love coastal tracks & would normally move heaven & earth when the chance of playing a coastal comes comes up. 

However unfortunatly, I know with my funds taking a heavy beating, partly because the new way hours will be paid at work. Essentially putting a cap on how much we can earn, yet this also meaning we will be essentially on call, unless we use up the limited number of days we can use to block on call possibilities.


(Trying not to sound too bitter about all this btw, as have yet to see what happens when the new system is up & running, so must have at least a slightly open mind, for now.)

I'm already over commited on certain golf outing to do with work & workmates etc anyway.

Poole & the New Forest is only a couple of hours for me, as long as I can get through the M42 & onto the M40, then A34 before the M42 clog up. So can see Barton not being much further.

Can't & won't commit to anything right now, as unless I can either, win the lottery. Or get offered a better job with better pay within the next 12 months, I cannot see any way I can make myself available to play many additional games. So wish everyone a great day out


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2009)

I could be up for this depending on the date


----------



## AliB (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi HarryM
We would also be interested in this. For some reason have never played in Dorset but have always fancied it. Not too far for us and good place for overnight stay.  (Mr B complaining he was driver last Friday!)
Do you know any ladies who might join in?
Can do midweek or weekend but Wed - Friday best.

Cheers

AliB


----------



## Robobum (Apr 6, 2009)

I would be up for this meet, date dependant


----------



## Twire (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd be interested Harry, depending on dates.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd be up for this if it's an open invite. I'm only down the road and have always wanted to play Barton


----------



## chipping (Apr 7, 2009)

Would be up for this,depending on the day,never played Barton,did play The Isle Of Purbeck last summer,cracking course,will keep watching for the dates.


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 11, 2009)

OK been having a look at dates at the club and what else is going on fourm wise, and I am thinking maybe September 1st or 2nd week.

Any thoughts would be welcomed, I want to make this a big day so would welcome all feedback?


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 12, 2009)

If you could avoid either a Saturday or a Monday Harry, I stand a chance of being able to make this mate


----------



## HarryMonk (Apr 12, 2009)

More than likely a Friday so that people can make a weekend of it if they wish, probably the 4th?


----------



## medwayjon (Apr 12, 2009)

Going to be out if it is september.

Im taking plenty of time off that month as it is my 30th birthday so going to be jollying it up a little!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2009)

30th - blimey you've had a hard life john. I should be up for the 4th.


----------



## AliB (Apr 16, 2009)

4th sounds possible for us. Just looked at the course - looks great. Here's hoping. Might go for it rather than the Belfry which could coincide with our main holiday.

AliB


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 16, 2009)

The 4th clashes with my last society day. However if the majority prefer 4th then I will have a decision to make!

Golfmmad.


----------



## Golfmmad (Jun 14, 2009)

More than likely a Friday so that people can make a weekend of it if they wish, probably the 4th?
		
Click to expand...

Does anybody know if this meet is still on? Haven't heard anything since April, and also I've not seen a post from HarryMonk since he suggested the 4th Sept.

Golfmmad.


----------



## Jahmoo (Jun 15, 2009)

Great Course played 27 holes there on Friday 5th June, loved it so much am playing another 27 holes Monday 22nd June also. I would be up for this, though only 1hr away, so would travel down for Game only.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 15, 2009)

More than likely a Friday so that people can make a weekend of it if they wish, probably the 4th?
		
Click to expand...

Does anybody know if this meet is still on? Haven't heard anything since April, and also I've not seen a post from HarryMonk since he suggested the 4th Sept.

Golfmmad.
		
Click to expand...

I think HarryMonk was expecting their second child a couple of weeks ago. I've not heard from him for a bit.

Harry. If you're reading this. I hope everything is well with you all.


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm not far from Barton-on-Sea, so if this goes ahead and there's a place available then I'd love to play.


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 23, 2009)

Bumping this back up...even if a "GM Forum event" isn't arranged there, would anyone else be up for just booking a game and having a "mini-meet"?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd be up for a game there. Do we have any idea of a date. I'd be looking for the 2nd or 3rd week of September to give me a chance to get over my surgery


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm away for a week in September, (12th to the 19th I think...I should check), but any time I'm around would be good for me.


----------



## HarryMonk (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry Guys I have been a bit rubbish lately, I am trying to sort something for Friday 4th, how does this suit?

Harry Senior is sorting costs as he is a member, but if we can get as many as seem to be interested (i will read through post again later) when this was first mentioned that would be great... any thoughts?


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 25, 2009)

If I can make the 4th then I would love to be there, (despite my game being in the toilet at the moment!).  I'll find out for sure and confirm on here either way.


----------



## Adrena1in (Jun 30, 2009)

Can definitely be free on Friday September the 4th if this game goes ahead.


----------

